# Craftsmen Leaf blower



## david78 (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a craftsman leaf blower model number is 358.797342. The problem is it wont start. I have replaced the spark plug, new filter and put new gas/oil mixture in it.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Need to make sure you have compression, spark and fuel in order for the engine to start and run.

How long has it been since you last ran it?

If it has not been run in a long time, then putting in fresh fuel should work assuming it was running okay the last time it was used. Press the primer bulb several times 20 or more to circulate fresh fuel through the carburetor. Make sure the carburetor is tight and check to see if it will start. If this does not produce any results then try priming the engine with a little fuel and see if it will try to start. If the prime gets it started but it won't continue to run then the carburetor may need to be cleaned out and possibly rebuilt.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

like 30 year said, make sure the compression is good, whenever I get a leaf blower in at work that says "won't start" I ALWAYS check the compression first. If you have good compression and spark, grab hold of the carb side and see if it moves. If it does, there is a good chance that the jug part of the motor has come loose and isn't allowing the gas to make it to the top of the cylinder because it is leaking, and it sucking air easier than the gas. Also when you have the spark plug out, look inside for and scratches, I seen alot of them that scratch easily.

Oh and, burn out the muffler if all the checks out, if it still won't start, than you'll be looking at rebuilding that carb


----------



## blackwell_316 (Jun 27, 2006)

i bet you have a stuck ring or a scored cyl.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

IMHO; the fuel lines are shot. Have a good one. ge--me


----------

